# Flathead's Friday night 6-24



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Myself, TCBA1987 and wife went to Will's Creek for Cats.....Also meeting us there was catfish_hunter..........

Surprisingly, I started the night out with a Flathead nearly 25 lbs. Great way to start the night at 7:22 Fish through the night with several good hits/runs. Lost a flattie that prob was about 12-13 lbs and also landed a 9lb 6oz flathead. TCBA also caught a 7 lb flattie that was his first in a long time. All the fish were healthy looking and of course were released.

We also had easily 6-8 runs where we would actually fight the fish for a short time and the fish would basically spit the bait out. When we reeled the bait in, you would never have even known there was a fish on the line just to see the bait. We were not the only ones it was happening to. 

Catfish_hunter also caught a mussel on a small chub I believe. Also, we were not the only ones who had that happen. One other guy said he caught one on a chub, and another guy caught one on worms....I think he said worms. 

I don't know about you pro's, but that was a pretty good night for me. The fish were full of fight! :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, way to go on releasing them!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Thanks a lot! Like i said, I am not the pro, but have caught what I think to be nice Flathead's.... Would like a 30 lber again this year, but I know I have to wait it out. Just a shame that so many people have been taking so many huge fish out lately. Then ask me why I release my fish.....I tell them so that way some dumb___ can catch them another day and kill them.....That usually gets them to just give the I'm dumb stare.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like a fun night to me...wtg!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thats a nice fish. I might have to go there again sometime soon.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

rockbass I like you!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

flathunter said:


> rockbass I like you!



Ahh that's the sweetet thing anyone has ever said to me on here!  


Josh, I will be fishing more pretty soon I am willing to bet......possibly tonight :C Still have not slept since yesterday when I woke up from the previous all nighter at 1030am.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

ya think flat jack is begging you for a trip?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going guys. I hope to meet you guys if I go to Tappan. If Bubbahunter aint going with me I'll have a seat open on the boat. Maybe I should ask Bubba........ Bubba, you going? (all depends if I have $ for me!!!)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

mellon is going to drive 4hrs to tappen???????


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Job Guys!! Nice looking fish.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Catfish_hunter also caught a mussel on a small chub


Why no picture ??  
Ahh...got cha !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I cant belive the big fish that were caught this weekend...All those big shovelheads on Friday then the channelcats i caught last nite...Its just amazeing...Im probably gonna have to keep going every nite until i get :S ...I had a big channel cat on Friday nite and I was useing a rod I never used before and the line snapped...Needless to say I was pretty angry...


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

nothin like a little notice .lol wish i could have went because mellon will end up fishing the outer banks cause he missed his exit.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Outer Banks..............


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

dip said:


> ya think flat jack is begging you for a trip?


 I don't know about that, but I would like to meet up with him some day to fish for some flatties! I am an amatuer and a young "punk", but I love to fish and would like to fish with some more OGF buddies!


H2O, I may be up for a boat ride if yours is half empty......I do know a good area to try for Flatties that you need a boat to get to!


----------

